# Anyone operate a b&b or guesthouse?



## Kegan (May 19, 2010)

I am interested in the feasibility of a bed & breakfast or guesthouse in southern spain. Does anyone currently operate or work at one? Could you tell me any type of useful information regarding the acquisition (leasehold/rent) of the business and mortgage. 

Ultimately, I would like to operate my own, however, I would like to seek the possibility of working at one before making the plunge. 

Any comments or information is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Kegan


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Cazzy on here runs one, but its not easy I dont think, lots of rules, regulations and red tape???!!!!!! And of course you'll be up against stiff competition from the big hotels?! If you offer something "different" it maybe viable - an artists week, photography courses, cookery classes, basket weaving lol?? I dunno, something thats not just "a holiday in the sun"???? But I've no experience, so maybe Cazzy or anyone else in the know will fill in!? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Kegan (May 19, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply! Apart for looking for employment in a b&b or guesthouse, I suppose what I'm really interested in is determining the necessary start-up finances for renting or obtaining one leasehold.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We are thinking off closing our B&B as we are trying to sell our house. Our B&B is not our only income and if you need it for your sole income I would suggest that at the moment you don't bother, by the time you have paid everthing (regardless of whether you have made any money) there is not much left. Prices have to be kept low to get bookings and it is very hard work!!
Caz


----------



## pete_l (Feb 12, 2010)

Kegan said:


> thanks for the quick reply! Apart for looking for employment in a b&b or guesthouse, I suppose what I'm really interested in is determining the necessary start-up finances for renting or obtaining one leasehold.


I think a lot of the costs would depend on what you have to do to bring a property up to the safety / hygene standards necessary to get a license. If you want to employ staff, you'll have to pay (I think) €2500 social security annually for each one, including yourself on top of the wages they get.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

I would agree with jojo that in order to make any kind of success of a guest house or b&b you need to be offering something a bit different to a sun or beach holiday.

Walking and photography are good activity attractions depending on the location you choose.

You'll definitely need to talk to a Gestor about local regulations as I believe they can vary. Working in one might be difficult as, in my experience, the work is done by the owners, if for no other reason than to keep the overheads down and to avoid having to employ staff.

Best of luck with your plans.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Kegan 
I had a hotel in Scotland for many years and regardless of the country hospitality work is hard.. you are on call 24/7 and the requests you get from guests are amazing... I even had one guest check out because I would not keep his dog food in my fridges.
I would suggest you try and find work in a hotel etc first and see what life is like behind the reception.

Maiden


----------

